# يارب



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

الهنا ومخلصنا الصالح الامين

انت قلت اذا اجتمع اثنين او ثلاقه باسمى انا أكون فى وسطهم

والمنتدى الآن بل كثيرون مجتمعين

على اسمك الغالى

تعالى يارب وكن فى وسطنا

لن نصلى للشهداء

فهم الذين يصلون من اجلنا

الآن

بل نصلى

+لأسرهم لتجفف يارب جراح

قلوبهم المكلومه

+ نصلى ليرفع الرب هذه

 التجربه ويعود السلام

يا اله المحبه والسلام

+ نصلى لراحه قداسه البابا

وكل الاساقفه والاباء من

احزانهم وآلام قلوبهم

اقبل يارب طلباتناالمرفوعه

من أجل


+ أمك الحنون

رئيس الملائكه ميخائل وجنده

+القديسين والشهداء

+ قلوب تنبض بحبك


يا من فديتنا بدمك الذكى

الطاهر

لتكن مشيئتك وارادتك معنا


واعلم ان مشيئتك وارادتك

دائما لصالحنا

لانك تحبنا

اقبل طلباتنا اليك

يا محب البشر


آمين


​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*الرب يسوع يبارككم


للمرور الرائع

شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## الروح النارى (13 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> اقبل يارب طلباتناالمرفوعه​
> من أجل​
> 
> + أمك الحنون​
> ...


 
*بشفاعات والدة الإله القديسة مريم *
*وجميع الشهداء و القديسيين*
*أقبل أيها الرب يسوع طلباتنا إليك*
*كن مع شعبك و كنيستك*
*وأعطى عزاء لمن هم فى حزن*
*ليمجدوا أسمك القدوس*
*آمـــــــــــين*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يناير 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
  وانا ارفع صلاتي لااسر الشهداء جميعا
 ربي يصبركم ويقوي ايمانكم ويعزيكم
 يارب  انت بتستجيب لصلاوت اولادك
استجب يارب
بنشكرك لانك اله بار  اله قوي تستطيع ان تعمل كل شي
امين  
ربنا يباركك ياغالي على الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *بشفاعات والدة الإله القديسة مريم *
> *وجميع الشهداء و القديسيين*
> *أقبل أيها الرب يسوع طلباتنا إليك*
> *كن مع شعبك و كنيستك*
> ...


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

†السريانيه† قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> وانا ارفع صلاتي لااسر الشهداء جميعا
> ربي يصبركم ويقوي ايمانكم ويعزيكم
> يارب  انت بتستجيب لصلاوت اولادك
> ...


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

اميــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (30 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير اخي النهيسي الرب معك


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا

للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> واعلم ان مشيئتك وارادتك
> 
> دائما لصالحنا
> 
> لانك تحبنا


*آمين يا رب..*
*الرب يبارك ايام عمرك...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة لتكون عزاء للمحزونين...*
*أعطنا القوة يا ملك الملوك ان نتكلم باسم الى الابد آمين...*
*ميرسي حبيبي الصلاة كتر حلوة...*


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب..*
> *الرب يبارك ايام عمرك...*
> *ارفع هذه الصلاة لتكون عزاء للمحزونين...*
> *أعطنا القوة يا ملك الملوك ان نتكلم باسم الى الابد آمين...*
> *ميرسي حبيبي الصلاة كتر حلوة...*


[/FO*شكرا جدا ليكم

مرور جميل

الرب يبارككم*[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------

